# Mississippi



## humpadoodle (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone know of any wing chun, or jeet kune do, schools or instructors in or around south ms (longbeach) im willing to drive three hours in any direction, or if anyone lives in this area and would like to train im willing to train if your willing to teach
thanks
-Alex-

~happy holidays~


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm not really sure of the geography of Mississippi, but I'll post the links & you can check them out & see if they are viable or not. Hopefully your up for a drive...

http://www.wingchun.org/country/usa/ms.html

Check out this guy who says he teaches Wing Chun in Northern Mississippi
http://alabamawingchun.com/sifu-carroll/

Yuen Kay San lineage 
stevemilliet@bellsouth.net 

Sum Nung
http://www.wingchunkuen.com/sumnung/schools/schools_usa.html

Thats all I could find so far.


----------



## humpadoodle (Dec 11, 2009)

thankyou Tensei i appreciate it very much my hunt continues


----------

